
Senior DevOps; Boston, MA - Alexglen
http://www.ccds.io/job-openings/?gh_jid=4102133002
======
Alexglen
We’re building a Healthcare Artificial Intelligence (AI) / Machine Learning
(ML) cloud that any data scientist can use to train and publish their models
and enable clinicians to use machine learning to treat patients. Our systems
are designed in a microservice architecture and organized in a monorepo.

Kubernetes or other containerization software SQL and relational databases
Deploying and managing systems in production Python or similar scripting
language Tech stacks, open-source, cloud-native

------
schoen
My understanding is that by HN policy, you should only post this in the
monthly "Who is hiring?" thread and not as its own separate thread.

That thread for this month is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22225314)

